# What are you listening to right now?



## CatParty (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm on a skatellites kick right now. So I gots them blasting with my white noise machine set to ocean. That's how to deal with winter.


----------



## Null (Feb 10, 2013)

[youtube]RLtprbNSppQ[/youtube]

_Me and my sister burn it up in my room,
we turn the black light on,
we turn the black light on._


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 10, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]IRrLU-TUD2Y[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Feb 10, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]IRrLU-TUD2Y[/youtube]




Love her so much.....


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

My friend just linked this to me.

[youtube]TO9SrO0GOwM[/youtube]

It's pretty great.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 11, 2013)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame soundtrack, especially this one:

[youtube]NKqF8I4JFOE[/youtube]

Clopin's a regular troll king.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

Another guy I know linked a song on another forum.

[youtube]1xhSdy7SNZ8[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Feb 11, 2013)

[youtube]bbhcIBA4YJs[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

In the car listening to Tejano music, still celebrating my perfect score on my biology test.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 12, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]TZx6fgN6Wh8[/youtube]


----------



## Jimmy Jazz (Feb 12, 2013)

[youtube]dtBGuENUoI0[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (Feb 12, 2013)

[youtube]yy8Amut53qw[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Feb 13, 2013)

got this stuck in my head from using it all day in an edited piece for work


[youtube]FzRA9puCEYo[/youtube]


----------



## Null (Feb 14, 2013)

[youtube]DnGdoEa1tPg[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Feb 15, 2013)

[youtube]i1L47qVxk6E[/youtube]


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 15, 2013)

I remember listening to this in a hotel in Rome.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 15, 2013)

[youtube]mkVwA__Fk9g[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (Feb 16, 2013)

On a Mary Chapin Carpenter high:


----------



## CatParty (Feb 16, 2013)

[youtube]GypkmEUhHvQ[/youtube]


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 18, 2013)

Guess what? I wanted to feel like I was at a 7th Grade dance again:



Spoiler


----------



## c-no (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]8R4FhjF0AdA[/youtube]
Russian Mortal Kombat, and by Russian I mean that Russian pirate guy singing about gladiators under the Mortal Kombat theme.


----------



## Nard Nathanielson (Feb 18, 2013)

March of the Baphomets by The Mars fucking Volta.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 18, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]Aux6i5Fuv0Y[/youtube]


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 20, 2013)

[youtube]5HBpCWhPXA8[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Feb 20, 2013)

[youtube]3yYZa-70u_M[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2013)

So much Dragonforce.


Spoiler



[youtube]15JCb6P60Vw[/youtube]
[youtube]JoWOETJ6Ywg[/youtube]
[youtube]Woe84AijdEU[/youtube]
[youtube]4Cic_-973eQ[/youtube]
[youtube]FH8oVTOwpDQ[/youtube]
[youtube]TyEYikdGd3M[/youtube]
[youtube]AC-uN6fWhDQ[/youtube]
[youtube]EF2AjCwSCnE[/youtube]
[youtube]DgD2jFNoPhI[/youtube]
[youtube]uzIU4n0FAGM[/youtube]
[youtube]5ZSVVy1ZFD4[/youtube]
[youtube]ZPdFjZX1s_Y[/youtube]


So. Much. Dragonforce.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 22, 2013)

[youtube]tm-MDwCR49w[/youtube]


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 22, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]wdapvsPisyA[/youtube]


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 23, 2013)

[youtube]oeTy1z7fbXs[/youtube]

*sniff* its so beautiful!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 24, 2013)

[youtube]TWHsfScxkL0[/youtube]


----------



## DevilDog (Feb 26, 2013)

"Called out in the Dark" Snow Patrol


----------



## CatParty (Feb 26, 2013)

[youtube]AL2htkIrLCc[/youtube]


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 27, 2013)

Neutral Milk Hotel//Two Headed Boy Pt 2


Spoiler



[youtube]XqS0mY9rYb0[/youtube]


Lovely.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 28, 2013)

[youtube]xWJo7N9vWgc[/youtube]


----------



## bradsternum (Feb 28, 2013)

Streaming David Bowie's new album, "The Next Day." It's excellent.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 1, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]6MrSlI9-gfA[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2013)

[youtube]7Cn7ZW8ts3Y[/youtube]


> [Terry Pratchett] has also stated several times that, when he dies, he wishes to hear Thomas Tallis's Spem in alium played in the background.


Well, now I'm sad as hell.


----------



## Snorlaxative (Mar 4, 2013)

[youtube]Z207SlO5aUU[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2013)

[youtube]1hjuxzPtHxo[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Mar 4, 2013)

[youtube]hs3Kk36hwPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 4, 2013)

[youtube]RTyVUfGSyZ4[/youtube]

The Celtic remix of The Theme of Love from Final Fantasy IV (my new favorite remix of that song since I love Celtic music and stuff like that)


----------



## CatParty (Mar 5, 2013)

[youtube]b4RcBZy2jZA[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

[youtube]TtUn_QHtZGc[/youtube]

Underrated and awesome.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

[youtube]sG23rZifKgQ[/youtube]
>put on headphones
>turn volume up to 50
>let the beats make sweet love to your eardrums


----------



## CatParty (Mar 6, 2013)

looove ADULT. 

[youtube]gkhHHC8Gzzk[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Mar 7, 2013)

[youtube]mMVE3NEYG1Q[/youtube]


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Mar 7, 2013)

[youtube]k4dGcLRN4II[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]GzQFj78Jzr0[/youtube]
[youtube]WA-zaE6aevs[/youtube]
[youtube]3-ghpi0AuPw[/youtube]
[youtube]sG23rZifKgQ[/youtube]
[youtube]k9p4B6s0j4U[/youtube]


----------



## Niachu (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh god...._that's_ stuck in my head....I'm going to be listening to _that _on repeat for the next 24--

_'EEEEEEEEEEEEEY SEXY LAAAADAAAAAAY_


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Oh god...._that's_ stuck in my head....I'm going to be listening to _that _on repeat for the next 24--
> 
> _'EEEEEEEEEEEEEY SEXY LAAAADAAAAAAY_


As someone who went through the same thing in the later part of 2012, all I can say is _welcome to hell_.


----------



## Male (Mar 8, 2013)

Try working at a store that does nothing but play rhis song.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Try working at a store that does nothing but play rhis song.


Yo, I know I just literally linked this song five seconds ago, but

[youtube]sG23rZifKgQ[/youtube]

tell your manager to start playing this on repeat every day. I've had this stuck in my head all day.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

WHOA, SOMEONE JUST LINKED THIS TO ME, AND IT'S INCREDIBLE.

[youtube]wM6hj3KaxyQ[/youtube]


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]otdHbA4GlSI[/youtube]


----------



## Niachu (Mar 8, 2013)

I hate my neighbors so they get to listen to Gangnam Style on repeat with me.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 9, 2013)

[youtube]KI_9Qvq1HgM[/youtube]

This, I love it, reminds me of Kain from Final Fantasy IV. I often imagine him singing it.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 11, 2013)

[youtube]ZWJ3NxrWCsE[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 17, 2013)

It's funny how I used to hate Daddy Yankee as a kid, and now I can't start the day without him.

[youtube]qGKrc3A6HHM[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Mar 18, 2013)

[youtube]K4YXo6w-nQs[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't judge me, mayun.

[youtube]pTYfiUZ1jKo[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Mar 18, 2013)

[youtube]k1te-laHULI[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 18, 2013)

ATTENTION CWCKI FORUMS: I AM OFFICIALLY IN LOVE WITH INTOCABLE.

[youtube]Bj8kfIrknGk[/youtube]
[youtube]2PCOP4GWXcc[/youtube]

Seriously, I don't care if I practically come from an entirely different planet from you people, this is some really great music. You all need to listen to it, even if you're not fans.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Mar 21, 2013)

[youtube]ktvTqknDobU[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 22, 2013)

[youtube]q8y7ciSJyOQ[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 22, 2013)

Imagine how is reach for the sky
[youtube]fzWSlcuJOoY[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 22, 2013)

Spent my last moment with my granddad's killer truck stereo listening to Gangnam Style really loud. The doors were rattling from how heavy the bass was, and I didn't even adjust it or anything. To think it's the same sound system and stereo that came with the truck when he bought it in 1998.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 27, 2013)

Touhou EWI compilation. Look it up.


----------



## Male (Mar 27, 2013)

[youtube]nOP6GviHv7o[/youtube]
Feel so swag


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 2, 2013)

I hate ignorance. I hate the vapid consumerist lifestyle that is perpetuated by American media that you must wear certain clothes or buy certain things to be considered normal in the eyes of society. But fuck me, I love Lil' Jon.

[youtube]r_xDxK832O0[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Apr 3, 2013)

[youtube]91w6Q2tytLc[/youtube]


----------



## Niachu (Apr 4, 2013)

[youtube]NUHnGi1KY2o[/youtube]

Hell yeah


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 5, 2013)

[youtube]iHs8py9KJq4[/youtube]


----------



## JimReynolds (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy Together- The Mothers of Invention


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 7, 2013)

[youtube]Bg6gTsPQg4M[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Apr 7, 2013)

[youtube]kHLXnyY537c[/youtube]
Gotta thank Alpha Protocol, because this song was the only thing that made me keep wanting to try and beat the boss.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 8, 2013)

[youtube]pD8D8CuI8Ic[/youtube]

We're doing this piece in choir, which makes this unabashed Z. Randall Stroope fanboy happy.

https://soundcloud.com/joshuashank/two- ... -release-2

^This'n's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm actually listening to REM right now, but I saw this and just thought it was the best:







This is why I want a degree in biology. So I can be big ballin Mr. science man like my man Dr. Dre. ♥


----------



## Stratochu (Apr 10, 2013)

[youtube]VApfFYKrOf4[/youtube]
70s Poco is classic, and the lyrics of the song expressing young love in New Orleans (note: prominent references to Southern rain and Lake Ponchartrain) are great...
It's probably evident from my tastes in music and choice in vehicles, that most General forums posters can guess that I collect vinyl and 8-track tapes...


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm on a choir kick:

Innisfree:


Spoiler



[youtube]ZMHkBQMreOE[/youtube]



I Have Had Singing:


Spoiler



[youtube]ktVDTjlEJfM[/youtube]



Sleep:


Spoiler



[youtube]6WhWDCw3Mng[/youtube]


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Apr 15, 2013)

Nutmeg by Ghostface Killah ft RZA. So dope.


----------



## Lil (Apr 15, 2013)

Freedom - Anthony Hamilton & Elayna Boynton (Django Unchained)


----------



## CatParty (Apr 15, 2013)

[youtube]qrTZzhqUSeA[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 16, 2013)

Molly Ringwald put out an album recently. And it ain't half-bad.

Actually, it's a purdy good listen.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 19, 2013)

For some reason, I got in the mood to listen to this:






It's the ending theme to the second movie.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 21, 2013)

[youtube]j7NcTCfnJAY[/youtube]


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Apr 23, 2013)

[youtube]_Ka01Y_pYgM[/youtube]


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Apr 23, 2013)

[youtube]TdpokQi71OA[/youtube]

[youtube]A6CgB6IDQsY[/youtube]

Inspired by Michael Moorcock's Corum novels and the Conan stories by REH.


----------



## FaithfulZappa (Apr 23, 2013)

A little Michael Kiwanuka

[youtube]61_qsDeuFu8[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Apr 25, 2013)

[youtube]lYNHjmnlZbA[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Apr 28, 2013)

[youtube]TtUn_QHtZGc[/youtube]

Yngwie J. Malmsteen's "Icarus Dream Suite Opus 4". Pure 80s guitar rock gold. It's a beautiful warm night for the season, so I'm sitting on the balcony, on my old van's removed center seat with my laptop, headphones, my iTunes playlist of guitar & bass rock, and a cold beer.


----------



## CatParty (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]zqDCPrD0Jjo[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]xoj8cE4QGhw[/youtube]


----------



## The Tyrant (May 12, 2013)

I am starting to realize I love buttrock... Metal Gear Rising, I was antagonistic toward you before, but then you introduced me to _Jetstream Motherfucking Sam_.



Spoiler



[youtube]VIUZIvCuWD0[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]_Ij0frpVYks[/youtube]

I love music like this lately.


----------



## Stratochu (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]MyH1TcqAhI[/youtube]

Listening to music like this on YouTube regularly makes me seriously tempted to swap the Thunderbird Turbo Coupe wheels on Cooper Cobra tires on my car for 16-inch McLean or Dayton wire wheels on Vogue wide whitewalls and glue up dingle balls (not colored like S-Chu balls) around the edges of the headliner, or buy another 70s raep van.

edit: if YouTube embedding is fucking up for the rest of you, it's "Summer" by War, from 1976.


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]QdgCajndgNw[/youtube]
Been listening to Jumper on a loop for the past three days...shut up, I don't have a problem.


----------



## The Hunter (May 15, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> [youtube]QdgCajndgNw[/youtube]
> Been listening to Jumper on a loop for the past three days...shut up, I don't have a problem.


[youtube]h_OqB7NzYaQ[/youtube]


----------



## shutupman (May 15, 2013)

Daft Punk - RAM


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]Bk3sLHZzZRI[/youtube]

My roommate watched _Beetlejuice_ three times last week, so Harry Belafonte's been stuck in my head.


----------



## CatParty (May 17, 2013)

[youtube]51H6rN6nA3U[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

[youtube]KIsv1YOFNys[/youtube]
Say what you will about Starship Trooper: Marauder (because it is a terrible fucking film), but this song is damn catchy.


----------



## Yawning Squirtle (May 22, 2013)

[youtube]BFSmkY1hOsE[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 22, 2013)

[youtube]ofhaKy7DJGw[/youtube]

She's almost more caustic than Randy Newman, and that's an accomplishment.


----------



## CatParty (May 24, 2013)

[youtube]XO5R_OSZvoc[/youtube]


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 25, 2013)

[youtube]hrkMnx5zle4[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 2, 2013)

[youtube]wiy-vwq1_8s[/youtube]


----------



## thebonesauce (Jun 4, 2013)

[youtube]zwQO3t_PmeA[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 5, 2013)

[youtube]Ppy15xvNS6s[/youtube]

Mediocre 2003 or so country song. Takes me back to high school and similar stuff as described in the song lyrics. Only difference is that the object of desire shared a first name with DrMusic2's troll girlfriend and a La Dispute song instead of with a certain nightmarish bakery.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 5, 2013)

The Ramones cover of Time Has Come Today in memory of Dee Dee. He passed away 11 years ago today. This was the first song I taught myself to play on bass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wanoXM90yHE


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jun 5, 2013)

Marc Maron podcasts.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 5, 2013)

[youtube]bfrQ8ZutmLE[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 5, 2013)

[youtube]__7OrOxoQxI[/youtube]

On vinyl, Hallicrafters tube amplifier, 1972 Bang & Olufsen speakers.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to work, I have become an Indigo Girls fan:


----------



## CatParty (Jun 7, 2013)

whenever i see the "revenge" thread, this gets stuck in my head 


[youtube]3L0q6FQY0Y4[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 17, 2013)

[youtube]cjNQad4Sjp0[/youtube]


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 17, 2013)

[youtube]RJcUqusMBAs[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 17, 2013)

Sonichu's Zip

[youtube]L9nbo2VoihY[/youtube]

nothing like a little bit of Chris-chan music.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 20, 2013)

Semisonic, "Closing Time"

[youtube]xGytDsqkQY8[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2013)

[youtube]eccI9ZDhc5c[/youtube]

listening to billy ocean, but had to post he video with hulkster in it


----------



## shutupman (Jun 21, 2013)

New Deltron single

http://kickass.to/deltron-3030-city-ris ... 35618.html

itll be on repeat until the album drops


----------



## Screaming Llama (Jun 22, 2013)

Kickass Breton song about two magicians in black.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 24, 2013)

The new Broadway cast recording of _The Mystery of Edwin Drood_. If pop stars are writing musicals now, they should do what Rupert Holmes did: try.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Screaming Llama (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 4, 2013)

Listening to a lot of country music lately because of 4th of July. Mostly Waylon, though. Waylon was a god damn hero.



Spoiler



[youtube]uW61U6NktYE[/youtube]
[youtube]xvZeYDBY4fw[/youtube]
[youtube]TNpLSaCirj8[/youtube]
[youtube]joQnXs16jbs[/youtube]
[youtube]p2q0NXIL6m0[/youtube]
[youtube]6q82Xbb10e4[/youtube]
[youtube]YCM_b51NA9M[/youtube]
[youtube]7E88RUqyjts[/youtube]
[youtube]raViu9Gmf0s[/youtube]
[youtube]nopBvlKfYgY[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm beginning to love Foreigner


----------



## JimReynolds (Jul 6, 2013)

[youtube]QSgfyQTDQlM[/youtube]
I saw him live earlier this week, it was a great concert.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jul 7, 2013)

Only yesterday did I hear/see _Trapped in the Closet_.

My God.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 8, 2013)

[youtube]a3HemKGDavw[/youtube]


----------



## GV 002 (Jul 8, 2013)

This week, I be mostly getting rat arsed and listening to Korpiklaani.


----------



## c-no (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm listening to the intro music of Borderlands 2. It's called Short Change Hero by The Heavy.





I find it to be a memorable song.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jul 8, 2013)

[youtube]b_v2vfjj4BE[/youtube]
I've loved Matthew Good since the days when MuchMusic was broadcast in the states.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 10, 2013)

How Many Times by Gianfranco Reverberi


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 13, 2013)

[youtube]aWmkuH1k7uA[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm mostly into heavy metal and punk rock, but lately I've been listening to old Ice Cube, Wu Tang Clan, and NWA.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 19, 2013)

[youtube]3mbBbFH9fAg[/youtube]


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Metal Sink (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## spaps (Jul 28, 2013)

[youtube]GXCh9OhDiCI[/youtube]


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jul 29, 2013)

[youtube]VJ9q7N5e25c[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## cheersensei (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been on a bit of a Rammstein and Turbonegro kick. I need something to power through the drudge of dishes at an assisted living community.






and


----------



## JimReynolds (Aug 4, 2013)

[youtube]EQsAkl8cRS8[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV2hu7gGNk8

I only know how to post links, sorry. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgsi8nlojxY


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGMbC82N ... QLQsBKhEIA

Enjoy some classical music!


----------



## Henry Bemis (Aug 5, 2013)

The Tragical Story of William Kemmler, First Human (Intentionally) Killed by Electricity


----------



## aspirin (Aug 9, 2013)

http://metallicghosts.bandcamp.com/album/lega-c
specifically this song
http://metallicghosts.bandcamp.com/track/kamikaze-prod


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## The Tyrant (Aug 11, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]ZrINHijvsMY[/youtube]



Honestly, there are truly no words to how much I adore this suite. No amount of poetry could properly or perfectly express the beauty I see within its melodies.


----------



## c-no (Aug 12, 2013)

Listening to couple parody songs made by a guy named Rucka Rucka Ali. Warning to those who want to listen, these songs may offend. Only managed to stumble upon these since a guy made a video where he believes crazed One Direction fans who may be worse than Pewdiepie fans.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 12, 2013)

[youtube]hn0ZJHVH17I[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Male (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## The Dude (Aug 13, 2013)

Search and Destroy -Iggy and the Stooges.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 13, 2013)

Mmm yeah, I'm listin- I'm listenin' to da Smooth, Jazzy beats of Chicago.

[youtube]7uy0ldI_1HA[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]J8v4MywMHcs[/youtube]


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]PMSI9kal5jg[/youtube]


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtube]--i3pwGGabE[/youtube]


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]LChtBpTjvTY[/youtube]


----------



## The Dude (Aug 17, 2013)

The Phantom Lord - Metallica.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 18, 2013)

Peace Sells- Megadeth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD6gKjtpkFM







Saint Seiya- seriously, even if you don't watch anime, listen to this, this soundtrack is really good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6cbT_zzl4s


----------



## The Dude (Aug 18, 2013)

Break On Through - The Doors.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Aug 19, 2013)

Natalie- Bruno Mars


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Picklepower (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## The Dude (Aug 20, 2013)

Banana Splits (Tra La La song) - The Dickies


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Henry Bemis (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Some JERK (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube]pAEzAjFZPys[/youtube]

That's everything they ever did. One of the best ways to spend 47 minutes of your life.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 26, 2013)

And this entire album fucking rules.

[youtube]DmNr07hXtQI[/youtube]

_*"Would you say that your songs are about liquor, women, drugs and killing for the most part?"

"...yep."*_

gets me every time.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 10, 2013)

[youtube]EgA3vX_VwoQ[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Oct 10, 2013)

[youtube]y6y_4_b6RS8[/youtube]


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## c-no (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]TFLRHPUWBI8[/youtube]
My oldest sister always played in room when I was very young. For some reason, I just feel like listening to it right now.


----------



## c-no (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtube]O2A8XJ-d_QQ[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Oct 14, 2013)

[youtube]z1Ir489EpgI[/youtube]


----------



## Strewth (Oct 17, 2013)

[youtube]eGWLJz0a0YA[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

Static X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixPPdXBQbK8

Oomph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH270LcOzUw

Type O Negative
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew9Rb1BrMAU


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 19, 2013)

[youtube]U0idXjDnvIY[/youtube]


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]OYjL0efPkx8[/youtube]


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]wg9wf8r_BmU[/youtube]

I included the fan video with as many old people as possible dancing for humor purposes. Enjoy.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 23, 2013)

Gwar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwaLUUSSbAk

Some  pretty cool band I found out about through a show I like, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWCDXQo96Wg

One of my favorite Ramnstein songs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clWpAaH0gNk


----------



## CatParty (Oct 23, 2013)

[youtube]5aInDXZ1MmQ[/youtube]


----------



## Null (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a gay boner for this dude.

[youtube]QIFn0wqZx7Y[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 26, 2013)

[youtube]39ubeY-c1QU[/youtube]
[youtube]dLb_rtr3yIw[/youtube]


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Oct 27, 2013)

[youtube]hYj_BmNT50k[/youtube]


----------



## Metal Sink (Oct 30, 2013)

[youtube]BN6ZP-dG4Ak[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 7, 2013)

80s stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzFnYcIqj6I

Oh man, Kiss's goofiest outfits. I like their 80s albums ALOT, Ace did cool solo stuff in the 80s too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XMU_3o5RRs

Ace and Wendy O. Williams http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0LdKpPnwEY


----------



## aspirin (Nov 8, 2013)

[youtube]2RfBJkckN2I[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been listening to "Goodbye Horses" off and on since Chris posted his last video.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 9, 2013)

[youtube]PkApWDFEeJk[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm listening to a song that could sum up furries.
[youtube]gQl-lLPHnfE[/youtube]
Isn't it catchy?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 11, 2013)

[youtube]pSiNkbbtJFo[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Nov 12, 2013)

http://dyingscene.com/news/full-album-s ... musicians/


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Nov 14, 2013)

[youtube]QP1rMsI0Pl4[/youtube]


----------



## Surtur (Nov 15, 2013)

[youtube]6pu5kfeapEA[/youtube]


----------



## loudman (Nov 16, 2013)

[youtube]beN5ep5MrdY[/youtube]


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Nov 16, 2013)

[youtube]reOLeLX0Q9U[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 17, 2013)

Nina Hagen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHEwCagBtN0

Guns and Roses http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC9L-BZ1PI0

Wasp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuuXMmbrA0Q


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]gQDN4wifD8s[/youtube]

Julay Julay, a remix with bellydancing.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]r-zrUdMTZ_A[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]NXjs859UdKI[/youtube]


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Nov 20, 2013)

[youtube]AZUGa1R5LSs[/youtube]
Be optimistic, happy, and calm 
Show no fear or anxiety 
Smile at the face of God 
And your reward will be eternity 
Holy warriors 
Your patience will be justified 
Everything is for Him 
You must not comfort the animal before you kill it 
Strike as champions at the heart of the non-believers 
Strike above the neck and at all extremities 
For it is a point of no return for Almighty God 
God will give victory to his faithful servants 
When you reach ground zero you will have killed the enemy 
The great Satan!


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 21, 2013)

[youtube]HTCzf_Fu-Xo[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Nov 21, 2013)

[youtube]xSdu9Zw6R54[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Nov 22, 2013)

[youtube]CR3cZx0-2gc[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]6XUhSTVfTik[/youtube]


----------



## spaps (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]NJrmm5P5WSw[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (Nov 24, 2013)

[youtube]BWP7l0OTXJI[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Nov 24, 2013)

[youtube]As7lHXx2tJY[/youtube]


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 24, 2013)

[youtube]0Z_Fz8iKmlY[/youtube]

Remember this jam from summer of 2001?


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 24, 2013)

[youtube]fQzQ8u1dyU4[/youtube]


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 25, 2013)

[youtube]PH5SXnKjgsw[/youtube]
This song, made by Argetinian singer Mercedes Sosa and Cuban rap group Calle 13 has its lyrics talking about street children, which is a large problem in Latin America. My Geography teacher showed this song during a class and I was trying to remember the name till now. Personally, I understand very well this song because I see street children everyday in the main roads of the city I live in. I will sure as hell to listen to other songs made by Sosa and Calle 13 in the near future.

[youtube]3baQwUrTxzE[/youtube]
This song is beautiful


----------



## CatParty (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]cMOAXm94VWo[/youtube]


----------



## exball (Nov 27, 2013)

The sobbing of Chris.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]3KnzsLGzVGw[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]VEJ8lpCQbyw[/youtube]


----------



## Charon (Nov 27, 2013)

"Fields Of Gold" by Eva Cassidy.


----------



## Sonic (Nov 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ilXm-WRXvo[/youtube]


----------



## Charon (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvXlhAOD9Nw#

Steve Thomson- "Hot Cherie" best version of this rock classic. I have all known versions of it on iTunes/iPod.


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 28, 2013)

[youtube]f19L5H3eqzQ[/youtube]


----------



## Charon (Nov 28, 2013)

Obscure as fuck "space music" song... "Full Moon" by Tim Wheater. Not gonna bother youtubing it.


----------



## applecat (Nov 29, 2013)

[youtube]glrokRl-YWA[/youtube]

I'm really digging this song today, and it's only a bonus that the intro reminds me a little bit of this:

[youtube]J6GrZYE2il0[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Nov 29, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> I'm really digging this song today, and it's only a bonus that the intro reminds me a little bit of this:


[youtube]3rV40ypje7o[/youtube]


----------



## Stratochu (Nov 30, 2013)

Straight No Chaser- 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 30, 2013)

[youtube]SxY6KVCf0vQ[/youtube]

[youtube]P9WVE2Ptbbk[/youtube]

[youtube]pj98pr2DbSo[/youtube]


----------



## Thetan (Dec 3, 2013)

This - Amazing Album!

[youtube]QQM00K24qG8[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Dec 3, 2013)

[youtube]vZKWffik1FE[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 4, 2013)

Propaganda - Duel

80s and Bouncy


----------



## CatParty (Dec 4, 2013)

[youtube]cAhDe8dwsIE[/youtube]


----------



## Thetan (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, my tastes are very eclectic / bizarre / random whatever.... I've always liked Ian Drury and the Blockheads. About the only thing I don't like is Top 40, and there are even a few exceptions there. I like what I like.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

Neon Hitch - Fuck U Betta


Spoiler



[youtube]j0Zb8G8rE1g[/youtube]



Toad The Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong


Spoiler



[youtube]fK7bwIVrQFs[/youtube]



Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust


Spoiler



[youtube]MKk1u5RMTn4[/youtube]


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]MGvnRKZAfNs[/youtube]

[youtube]KW6HllsDIZk[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 12, 2013)

Chris's recent talk of being "a wallflower" has made me go and listen to that one song that was once popular by that band--The Wallflowers.  You know the words, '90s people!  So long I don't remember when, that's when they say I lost my only friend . . .


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]-5ijtz6Du_s[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Cwcmas! 











David Tannies depressingly unfunny Christmas song.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 15, 2013)

'80s Alice Cooper.


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]8YxAhtxbHDY[/youtube]

Was in my head all shower long. x3


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## CatParty (Dec 16, 2013)

[youtube]WKhmK_sD2uo[/youtube]


----------



## Null (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## spaps (Dec 21, 2013)

[youtube]5gEdQ5KpY8Y[/youtube]
Thanks, Brooklyn. This is your fault.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Dec 23, 2013)

[youtube]Rfmg7NYzN6o[/youtube]


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Dec 23, 2013)

For some odd reason, this Serbian patriotic song from the 1990s got stuck in my head.
remove kebab from premises

[youtube]2PJmJwXm6hM[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (Dec 23, 2013)

[youtube]ubeVUnGQOIk[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Dec 24, 2013)

Through synchtube, someone named applecat shared this in the synchtube chat. Listening to it right now.
[youtube]_W4_LV77HlY[/youtube]


----------



## spaps (Dec 25, 2013)

[youtube]pDMjgckNlz0[/youtube]
I can't stop listening to this.
Help.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 25, 2013)

[youtube]b7k1BhQ-X0M[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 26, 2013)

The Spec Ops: The Line original sound track.  It's a pretty minimal affair, mostly lonesome electric guitars.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 26, 2013)

[youtube]B-DpRcxK_N8[/youtube]


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Dec 26, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-DpRcxK_N8



CHOO CHOO


----------



## Hodor (Dec 30, 2013)

The Seven Angels by Avantasia


----------



## Father Bigley (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 3, 2014)

[youtube]YJ-iHqLaxm4[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jan 3, 2014)

"Goodbye Horses" again.  If there's one thing that I've picked up from Chris's YouTube video remixes, it's an appreciation for "Goodbye Horses."


----------



## Watcher (Jan 3, 2014)

When I heard this in GTA5 I just drove around the block while it played.


----------



## GV 002 (Jan 4, 2014)

German ex-opera singer power metal.






Yes please.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jan 4, 2014)

Vivaldi with one of my favorite opera singers Cecilia Bartoli.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 7, 2014)

[youtube]1WDly1Oc_P4[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 7, 2014)

[youtube]4PM5YWZnhIs[/youtube]


----------



## Hodor (Jan 7, 2014)

[youtube]kzfYuVkMFY0[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 9, 2014)

[youtube]G7EtOYAIXto[/youtube]

[youtube]EfwJOyfmXj4[/youtube]


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 9, 2014)

[youtube]wVrgmwWHqo8[/youtube]


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

[youtube]NOErZuzZpS8[/youtube]

In honor of current events, and the 60s.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

[youtube]ChmUC0OysoU[/youtube]


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jan 10, 2014)

[youtube]azEvfD4C6ow[/youtube]


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jan 13, 2014)

American Horror Story got me stuck in another Stevie Nicks kick.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuck Off Get Free We Pour Light on Everything - Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra.


----------



## MagiChansBoyfriend (Jan 13, 2014)

Night Dolls with Hairspray - James Ferraro


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

[youtube]qQXP6TDtW0w[/youtube]

(This is my new favorite song -- I've been a Pearl Jam fan since I was 13.)


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Spoiler



[youtube]jkHI1hGvWRY[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jan 15, 2014)

A string rendition of The Red Hot Chili Pepper's song, "Snow (Hey Oh)".  It's bizarrely catchy.

[youtube]7urbYARtTQc[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]p3j2NYZ8FKs[/youtube]


----------



## BT 075 (Jan 16, 2014)

I felt like some Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]1k8craCGpgs[/youtube]

(I defy anyone not to sing along when this is playing)


----------



## Watcher (Jan 16, 2014)

Mrs Paul said:
			
		

> (I defy anyone not to sing along when this is playing)


[youtube]atxUuldUcfI[/youtube]


----------



## Tommy Wiseau (Jan 17, 2014)

My cousin have make really good romantic album that I am listening to now. So dramatic. It is amazing. I will use this in next movie. 

[youtube]f8uK_mWnbr4[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Jan 17, 2014)

Tommy Wiseau said:
			
		

> My cousin have make really good romantic album that I am listening to now. So dramatic. It is amazing. I will use this in next movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8uK_mWnbr4


[youtube]5iVBuA3vnQ4[/youtube]

This is my favorite song Tommy


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2014)

Burial - Untrue. A fantastic, haunting  electronic album.

[youtube]N7oTl8Ijjrk[/youtube]


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 18, 2014)

Yuck - "Rebirth"


----------



## Watcher (Jan 20, 2014)

[youtube]BbuoNAXKIvg[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Jan 20, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbuoNAXKIvg


After listening to that, I sought some remixed versions of a some songs that were playing in my head. Here is what I found.
[youtube]Cas2RLkYVYY[/youtube]
[youtube]5AcYsHkV6n4[/youtube]
[youtube]NadyUs_DWK8[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jan 20, 2014)

My eleven-year-old daughter had a friend over earlier today, and they played Just Dance 2014.

I've had Katy Perry's "I Kissed a Girl" stuck in my head for the past four hours.  Which is terrible.  I'm used to having things like Warrant or the Scorpions stuck in my head.  I'm annoyed.  And somehow intrigued.

Huh.


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 20, 2014)

[youtube]fvYMbipgcXI[/youtube]

[youtube]aigDos2vWV4[/youtube]


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 20, 2014)

[youtube]oXo_Vu0Fyxw[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 21, 2014)

[youtube-player:1zjdy4wf]BGIL_yyT3wI[/youtube-player:1zjdy4wf]


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]jWRqv_xG7yU_xG7yU[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Jan 24, 2014)

[youtube]N-Jk7BLjywg[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 24, 2014)

Boy Meets Girl - Waiting for a Star to Fall.


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 24, 2014)

[youtube]n9k_HUq1Kd4[/youtube]


----------



## BatNapalm (Jan 24, 2014)

Ninja Rap can suck a fat


----------



## Watcher (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]rbrYHdjYb1c[/youtube]


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 25, 2014)

Best played dancing while wearing a bucket on your head.


----------



## spaps (Jan 26, 2014)

[youtube]oDnNF5cHCdo[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Jan 28, 2014)

[youtube]MuqnUso0-fU[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Jan 28, 2014)

[youtube]0VxLQZPqI2M[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Jan 28, 2014)

[youtube]6b9G_AQzZ8c[/youtube]


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 29, 2014)

[youtube]YPWrFHySSyo[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jan 29, 2014)

[youtube]9YOFWZ345nU[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Jan 29, 2014)

[youtube]Ob9e-o_s7Gg[/youtube]


----------



## AtreyuFalcor (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyEzvwpGea0


----------



## Carlson (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvccHfW2R3U


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Feb 2, 2014)

Guess what historical event is shown in the music video.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]qGaOlfmX8rQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 4, 2014)

My theme song


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 5, 2014)

[youtube]c87TKWgRyCE[/youtube]


----------



## Hawtistic (Feb 6, 2014)

Im sort of getting into black motown music from 70s such as:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAvG9PxXZ7E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v78-ftcqpNw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkwJ-g0iJ6w


----------



## spaps (Feb 7, 2014)

[youtube]5Mcf7xWgxKU[/youtube]


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]O9BK3xcRH1g[/youtube]


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 9, 2014)

[youtube]4PvN7ujfj2w[/youtube]


----------



## garbageraider (Feb 10, 2014)

[youtube]GcCNcgoyG_0[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 13, 2014)

This song is  

Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam is so great.

80s forever!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 13, 2014)

I just keep branching onto more and more obscure 80s diva girls and their awesome, awesome songs.

(yes, I know I actually have baaaaad taste in music, but it's still what I like to listen to. Whatever makes you happy  )


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Feb 13, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/spacejam901/slam ... -djs-space


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Feb 14, 2014)

[youtube]-0WNbm1jz6A[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 14, 2014)

[youtube]XMgcHv-HGCY[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh that electro synth!


----------



## Some JERK (Feb 15, 2014)

BTW, if you've never heard of "Iron Horse", you should give them a listen. They're a bluegrass band from Alabama that started doing covers of Metallica, Black Sabbath, Modest Mouse, The Shins, etc...

You'll probably like them more than you think you will.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm currently listening to this internet radio station: trance.101.ru
They sometimes broadcast really good stuff, like this track from the 1990s:






It's style is very alike to the first Deus Ex's soundtrack.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 16, 2014)

Ever since I was a kid, Whitney Houston was my favorite singer. Not Madonna. (despite whats commonly believed)

Cyndi Lauper is my #2 favorite.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 16, 2014)

[youtube]5-MT5zeY6CU[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 17, 2014)

Working on restoring my old iTunes.






Still one of my favorites to rock in my purple car.


----------



## Carlson (Feb 18, 2014)

[youtube]kLNgD5vsZsM[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 20, 2014)

This song just came on my 80s music digital channel. What great sparkle synth!






And ANOTHER great sparkly synth song just came on! I'm getting lucky.






Now this    Reminds me of Elizabeth Shue in Karate Kid.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Feb 20, 2014)

"One" by Apoclayptica.  It's my go-to song for whenever I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Seahorses (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPFB0rM1Xxk

This is how I get hype for the outside world. 

"I'm high school, that's college."

I don't get it, but I love it. I need to be a rapper.

P.S. Also I don't know how to embed Youtubes. Good for me.


----------



## Carlson (Feb 21, 2014)

Seahorses said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPFB0rM1Xxk
> 
> This is how I get hype for the outside world.
> 
> ...




Youtube tags on the BBCode list, with only the stuff after v= between the tags. Like this:

[youtube]vPFB0rM1Xxk[/youtube]


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]OqUmMCb4r-U[/youtube]


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 22, 2014)

[youtube]24s7v9l68p8[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 22, 2014)

Most recently downloaded sparkly-synth song...


----------



## geewizz (Feb 25, 2014)

Right now, Marvin Gaye.






It's crazy how timeless some music is. and more importantly how timeless the messages and sentiments in the music are.
The true test of quality in music is time. Also. TrippinKahlua... good choice. That song gives me complex feels.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]WGtTET6NhuY[/youtube]


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]mLgPNilXHM4[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]SbA24Rn6TLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Feb 26, 2014)

[youtube]yj-tQ09IJ5w[/youtube]
[youtube]1slFc9G7I74[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 27, 2014)

[youtube]iaqlgdx16oA[/youtube]


----------



## spaps (Feb 27, 2014)

[youtube]3Zdfy7LewtY[/youtube]


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 1, 2014)

[youtube]zj3LxX2fB3o[/youtube]


----------



## JeffMangum (Mar 2, 2014)

[youtube]ioKBB5y3z5k[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Southern Rock because fuck yes.

[youtube-player:2r1b9f30]AMFMf9cN64U[/youtube-player:2r1b9f30]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 3, 2014)

I finally heard "What Does the Fox Say?" (thanks to Cracked) and it's been stuck in my head for the past day.

Well, it's better than my usual head soundtrack, which is the opening song to Disney's "Beauty and the Beast" on endless repeat.

Being a parent is weird.


----------



## hm yeah (Mar 3, 2014)

[youtube]HjgXcI8zhsE[/youtube]



Spoiler



(5 views since oct 1, 2013


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 3, 2014)

[youtube]BkkOQjK71Ss[/youtube]


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]89VHhFyHBPk[/youtube]


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe it's because I've had too much to drink.  Maybe it's because I'm a vet.  But when I'm drunk, I cry like a little girl during this song:

[youtube]m362OQ7TO6c[/youtube]

Goddamn, Metallica.  Right in the fucking feels.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm on a Mariah Carey kick right now.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Mar 4, 2014)

Being the douche-bro normalfag I am, I listen to a lot of Swedish House Mafia [youtube]xvzgbeUqTmA[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Male (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 6, 2014)

"Insomnia" by Megadeth.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 6, 2014)

This song fills me with mirth and when Karaoke season opens, look out.

Oh, and for the sake of it, here's the music video, showcasing the right way to be sexy - Sparkly outfit, long, flowing hair, rockin' moves. Woof!


----------



## c-no (Mar 6, 2014)

After speaking to my Comm. professor about Grateful Dead, I decided to listen to them for the first time. I hope to enjoy some of their songs at least.


----------



## Obnoxion (Mar 7, 2014)

Neo-80s


----------



## Metal Sink (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## BT 075 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 7, 2014)

Just having a disco flashback, to when I was a kid and my mom would always be blasting this disco tape. Today, I do the same, except with 80s music.


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Mar 8, 2014)

I actually like disco. The _Saturday Night Fever_ soundtrack is one of my favorites.

My Dad got me into Frank Zappa right around the time I graduated from high school. While looking for new music lately, I found a solo Frank Zappa album with music that appealed to me: Does Humor Belong In Music?. One of my favorite tracks is this one (warning: NSFW)


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 8, 2014)

Based on an 80s song, Gwen Stefani makes it even better!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 9, 2014)

[youtube]3qBPoFFKmQk[/youtube]


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 10, 2014)

Whenever someone asks what my favorite song is, and I stall so much because I just don't want to admit it...

But this song I can just listen to over and over and over and it'll never let me down. This song has stayed in my consciousness my whole life and won't ever leave.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 11, 2014)

They can't, stop uuuuUS nowww!






Neener neener neeneener neener
Neener neener neeneener neener


----------



## Watcher (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 12, 2014)

[youtube]MAQSs8NU7rc[/youtube]


----------



## applecat (Mar 13, 2014)

I love everything about this song. Everything.


----------



## hm yeah (Mar 14, 2014)

Macrame queens in the afternoon and I'm in tune or did I speak too soon
Punch drunk on somebody's joke, what happened to the time
A footnote in your dance of days, In my mind that record still plays
Still wonder what the fuck it says, and hoping there is time

Can we try and take the high road though we don't know where it ends
I want to be your Crystal Baller
I can show you how it ends

Can we talk about tomorrow and the promise that it brings
I want to be your Crystal Baller, I want to show everything

I wonder what the whole things for, I wonder what the whole things for
In the moment you were screaming at me I would have been somebody else
And the patrons of the pub keep singing
Macrame queens in the afternoon and I'm in tune or did I speak too soon
Punch drunk on somebody's joke what happened to the time
I dream of lives we could have had before where the heat is broke down open doorways
Like waiting for a trick to score, It seems that way some times
I wonder where were all going, I'm homesick for your primal knowing
I wonder why the wind keeps blowing you through my mind


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 17, 2014)

This has obviously become one of my favorite song. I just love it when it goes "Don't you know the heart will cause an inferno?"


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 18, 2014)

[youtube]2FaZQoZf4OY[/youtube]


----------



## Obnoxion (Mar 19, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 19, 2014)

I just remembered this band was from Portland. I picked up this album (Picaresque) a few years ago from the discount bin of the music shop in downtown Portland and fell in love with it. It give me great feelings every time I listen to it.


----------



## c-no (Mar 20, 2014)

I have to thank The Dude for posting this in the My Little Brony thread.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 21, 2014)

[youtube]xUSLh7gxoaw[/youtube]


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 21, 2014)

Working on a project that's driving me nuts, so needed something to match my mood.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 21, 2014)

One of my favorite albums featuring my favorite rapper, MF DOOM.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 21, 2014)

[youtube]UsPJswNkpQk[/youtube]


----------



## applecat (Mar 21, 2014)

I only like one song on Foster the People's new album and that makes me sad. But on the bright side, I might like this one enough to make up for that.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Male (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Mar 24, 2014)

St. Vincent (Annie Clark) is one of the most adorable looking female artists I've ever seen.  Also, her music is great.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Male (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kind of a bleh day.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Mar 27, 2014)

This, i know people wouldn't like it but... i still love it.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 27, 2014)

[youtube]jLnubQ3Ekjs[/youtube]


----------



## Obnoxion (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh god this thread slows down my browser so much because of those embedded videos... I wish you would put those links in spoiler tags so that you don't have to load all of the youtube players all at once every time... EDIT: assuming that's how spoiler tags even work on this forum. Shows what I know...

Anyway, I'm currently listening to this thing, made popular again in some circles thanks to Twitch:


Spoiler










,༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ DUDUDUDUDU


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 28, 2014)

To the surprise of no one at all:


----------



## Stuff and Things (Mar 28, 2014)

Obnoxion said:


> Oh god this thread slows down my browser so much because of those embedded videos... I wish you would put those links in spoiler tags so that you don't have to load all of the youtube players all at once every time... EDIT: assuming that's how spoiler tags even work on this forum. Shows what I know...
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently listening to this thing, made popular again in some circles thanks to Twitch:
> 
> ...



That song is a classic, i remember it was popular back in 2007 or something.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 28, 2014)

[youtube]SVdcVezLFew[/youtube]


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 28, 2014)

Stuff and Things said:


> That song is a classic, i remember it was popular back in 2007 or something.


Before that. I'd say 2005.


----------



## Male (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 29, 2014)

Yay animoo
[youtube]JyanlUxeLEE[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxion (Mar 30, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/andrew-sega/xyzzy-carbon-train


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 31, 2014)

[youtube]_XpcAWVqLj0[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Trickie (Apr 16, 2014)

Gangsta as fuck.


----------



## Male (Apr 16, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Male (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh my Godbear, I've missed this song on my iTunes so much


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Male (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 18, 2014)

The soundtrack to _Notre-Dame de Paris_ (a French rock opera version of The Hunchback of Notre Dame, fucking amazing)


----------



## Rio (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Male (Apr 19, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Male (Apr 19, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 19, 2014)

They really don't make music like this anymore. I was at the gym and this song came on, really pumped me up and got me to do my workouts.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Apr 19, 2014)

"Maha Kali" by Dissection.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 19, 2014)

Time to showcase some nerdcore. Prepare to get your mind blown away with some MS Word references!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 20, 2014)

Mash-up made in heaven baby!


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Apr 20, 2014)

I have three daughters.

I've heard "Let it Go" from Frozen so often that the song is stuck in my head on repeat.  And now my 11-year-old put it on and my 3-year-old is singing along and DAMN IT ITS A CATCHY SONG AND I HATE MYSELF FOR LIKING IT.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Apr 20, 2014)

Hell yeah, supercell!


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 20, 2014)

Le Lys Vert - La Bottine Souriante


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Apr 20, 2014)

Celldweller - Blackstar


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 20, 2014)

Enter the Haggis - To the Quick


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Male (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Male (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 23, 2014)

Fame - Irene Cara

It just came on my digital music 80s channel.


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 23, 2014)

Brian Setzer Orchestra - Jump Jive an' Wail


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 23, 2014)

The Smiths - Meat Is Murder

"Nowhere Fast" is on at the moment.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 23, 2014)

It was on a half an hour ago, but I was so immersed in its awesomeness that I didn't post it.


----------



## Male (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been on a Bosnian War military songs binge lately.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Apr 25, 2014)

"Broken" by Seether from the 2004 Punisher soundtrack.

[youtube]8hHIQ3Jm5Yw[/youtube]

I said earlier today on the forums that I was going to drink, and this is my drinking song.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 25, 2014)

I checked out this EP when I was at the library today (My library has an excellent collection of music). I like this band and this EP was surprisingly good.


----------



## applecat (Apr 25, 2014)

This song makes me want to draw. That's one of the highest compliments I can give a song.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 26, 2014)

[youtube]2K5goI_wmBI[/youtube]


----------



## Male (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## telegramsamo (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 27, 2014)

This is stuck in my head thanks to Hellboy 2.
[youtube]Q8uOxBLtdFc[/youtube]


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## telegramsamo (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 29, 2014)

[youtube]j2xMaRVbcXk[/youtube]


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 29, 2014)

They made a musical out of Rocky. Here's proof. I like it.


----------



## Luna (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Observers (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## UnwiseKhan (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 30, 2014)

This just came on the 80s music digital channel. Oh god, all the sparkly's brought on the mirth.


----------



## Male (May 1, 2014)

Spoiler










just started this album and so far I can't stop listening to the first song

Edit: I GOTTA SHARE THIS ONE TOO


Spoiler


----------



## telegramsamo (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (May 2, 2014)

BUMP OF CHICKEN feat. HATSUNE MIKU「RAY」


Spoiler


----------



## Male (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 2, 2014)

After hearing Far Away while playing Red Dead Redemption some years ago, and rediscovering his music while watching The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty, I am in love with José González.


----------



## Male (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## The Hunter (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me of this one, Male.


Spoiler


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 3, 2014)




----------



## BatNapalm (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Henry Bemis (May 4, 2014)

Lauren Worsham fronts a band called Sky-Pony.






She is also nominated for a Tony Award for...


----------



## JeffMangum (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (May 4, 2014)




----------



## homerbeoulve (May 4, 2014)

[youtube]3KHzx3E11L4[/youtube]


----------



## Arkangel (May 5, 2014)

"Come to Dust" by "Boards of Canada" from their album "Tomorrow's Harvest". It's a fantastic album, especially if you love post-apocalyptic themes.


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 5, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 5, 2014)

[youtube]YR_oHPJsFQ8[/youtube]


----------



## BatNapalm (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Mogambo (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 7, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxion (May 8, 2014)

Prodigy - No Good


Spoiler


----------



## Dee (May 8, 2014)

very good!!!


----------



## BatNapalm (May 8, 2014)




----------



## DrChristianTroy (May 8, 2014)

Been listening to a lot of HAIM, Le Tigre and Bikini Kill lately.

I'm going through a college sophmore phase it seems.


----------



## Arkangel (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Trickie (May 9, 2014)

Hey, kids! Would you like to hear a fun story about Sonic and Tails??

Kids: "EAT A DICK!"

Great! Here we go!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 9, 2014)

This beautiful song (obviously) reminds me of the movie Click. I couldn't believe I was crying at Adam Sandler's misfortunes.


----------



## Magi-china (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Male (May 11, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## BatNapalm (May 11, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Male (May 11, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## cypocraphy (May 11, 2014)

I usually don't like this kind of stuff, but I really like this song.

And also these guys are from Princeton.


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Observers (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 12, 2014)

Molay has returned, so here's something done by his brother.


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 12, 2014)

On loop.


----------



## Protoman (May 12, 2014)

I really really adore this song. It's creepy as fuck in this really stark, cold, beautiful way.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 12, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 12, 2014)

Slowly working on restoring my old iTunes
















I have a real unfortunate taste in music.

Anyway, thats enough redownloading.


----------



## sm0t (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxion (May 14, 2014)

Ben Prunty - Lanius (FTL Advanced Edition Soundtrack)

I think the embedded videos in spoiler tags load anyway, which sucks some major balls. One day I'm going to pester Null to change this.


----------



## Male (May 14, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 14, 2014)

A fine example of Serbian songs from the times of the Yugoslav Wars, dedicated to professional kebab removing organization "Arkan's Tigers" aka "Serbian Volunteer Guard".


----------



## telegramsamo (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (May 16, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 17, 2014)

I've found more cheesy songs from the Yugoslav Wars.


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 17, 2014)




----------



## c-no (May 18, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 18, 2014)

Doing some more old iTunes restoring




















Yeah yeah, I sperg a lot about 80s songs, but there are many present day songs I like. Christina Perri is just freaking amazing.


----------



## Mondo Zappa (May 19, 2014)

Pure Cult was like $10 the other day, so I figured why not.


----------



## _blank_ (May 19, 2014)

Imagine my surprise when the local pop radio station suddenly had an actual, honest-to-goodness rock song play:





Looking more into the band, yeah... this might be the best new thing (for me anyway) I've heard all year.


----------



## Ariel (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Male (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## BatNapalm (May 19, 2014)

As garbage as this is, there is no doubt in my mind that the general public's taste in music has regressed to the point where if this were released today instead of 2003, it would be an enormous hit.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 19, 2014)

This song came on at work today, and I just laughed and sung a long with it because I think this song is so funny.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 20, 2014)

Ice Cap Zone was a kickass song!


----------



## Dormiebasne (May 20, 2014)




----------



## ParkourDude91 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (May 20, 2014)




----------



## CaptainDong (May 20, 2014)




----------



## LM 697 (May 20, 2014)

[MEDlA=youtube]audio_of_chris_crying_about_bobs_death.wav[\MEDIA]


----------



## exball (May 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> [MEDlA=youtube]audio_of_chris_crying_about_bobs_death.wav[\MEDIA]


Hoarded content.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 20, 2014)

I gangsta stroll with Da Lawd.


----------



## LM 697 (May 20, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> I gangsta stroll with Da Lawd.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>



My man. 

Sitting back being easy.


----------



## LM 697 (May 20, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> My man.
> 
> Sitting back being easy.


Ween in the clip and one in the hole, Brook Dogg is about to make some spergs turn cold. Now they spergin and yellin it's a tad bit late, Bailiff/Compy G had to regulate.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Ween in the clip and one in the hole, Brook Dogg is about to make some spergs turn cold. Now they spergin and yellin it's a tad bit late, Bailiff/Compy G had to regulate.


----------



## Male (May 21, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Organic Fapcup (May 21, 2014)

Folk metal's great.


----------



## exball (May 21, 2014)

ParkourDude91 said:


>


----------



## hm yeah (May 21, 2014)

this amazing guy died a while ago in his early thirties, i think.

the world is a much poorer place.


----------



## JeffMangum (May 21, 2014)

Niggas In Paris - Kanye West and Jay-Z


----------



## LM 697 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (May 24, 2014)

I really like the film clip for this song. Ye haw!


----------



## Male (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Mondo Zappa (May 24, 2014)

I can't believe Barenaked Ladies aren't that popular outside of Canada. Get it together, other countries.


----------



## Male (May 25, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Fishkill (May 26, 2014)




----------



## UnwiseKhan (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Zenotwapal (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Male (May 28, 2014)

this turns mw on


----------



## CatParty (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Dee (May 29, 2014)




----------



## applecat (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (May 29, 2014)

I like this album better than Demon Days.


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 30, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Male (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (May 30, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 31, 2014)

Branching out with the "Propaganda" Band











Damn, this one is pretty good.


----------



## exball (Jun 1, 2014)

SLAM OR BE JAMMED!


----------



## The Knife (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Jun 3, 2014)

I really love Die Antwoord's new song


----------



## Beth (Jun 3, 2014)

I like listening to Heavy Metal's soundtrack. I'm linking my favourite track from it. Hope you all enjoy~


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Jun 3, 2014)

Beth said:


> I like listening to Heavy \M/ETAL's soundtrack. I'm linking my favourite track from it. Hope you all enjoy~


OMG!!!! When I saw the South Park episode of this i watched this movie and downloaded the album. Amazing work!!


----------



## Beth (Jun 3, 2014)

likeabadgirlshould said:


> OMG!!!! When I saw the South Park episode of this i watched this movie and downloaded the album. Amazing work!!


 
Oh, I'm glad that you enjoyed it yourself.  Did you know that it had a sequel? It's called Heavy Metal 2000 and...While a bit differing from the prequel, it's still a pretty good movie with an equally great soundtrack. Showing off my favourite again~


----------



## Marvin (Jun 4, 2014)

exball said:


> SLAM OR BE JAMMED!






My favorite of those videos.

Edit: Oh, I also love the one with that sonic theme.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 4, 2014)

This album is so freaking awesome!
[youtube]YNzHafNsmwU[/youtube]


----------



## sm0t (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 5, 2014)

Listen to all the sparkly's!

Edit: Time for more restoring!


----------



## hm yeah (Jun 6, 2014)

You don't need to be afraid of me to lose this fight
You'll need to walk away from me, I got you in my sights
You can disagree with me and I still know I'm right

I'm not afraid of you
saying it makes it true

with the answers for our truces,
there's only one way to the truth,
you think that I stole this all from a fortune teller's booth
and there's more to me, well there's more to you
let's not speak what you put me through
then I miss you more
I miss you more than you'll ever know

I'm not afraid of you
saying it makes it true
I'm not afraid of you
saying it makes it true
There's more to me
There's more to me
There's more to you and me

Can't you let that feeling come in

Come reveal your elevation i'll sink you to the boat or Come reveal your revelation, I'll sink you to the bone.
surround me with luxuries, and you end up all alone
even when you're about to take it, you see they've already tried
that won't change my loneliness
?dispute the passerby?

Not afraid of you
saying it makes it true
Not afraid of you
saying it makes it true
Not afraid of you
And there's more to me
And there's more to you
Not afraid of you


----------



## spaps (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 9, 2014)

[youtube]ztgDIOJbnN0[/youtube]


----------



## hm yeah (Jun 9, 2014)

3eb - dopamine




















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJG24_AJBqY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whArfV0tIkQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY2UeuwP7MM


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## applecat (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn you, Dormie.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2014)

K.Flay has released a new album which you can still preorder here for like 10 bucks.

K's hallmark in all of her songs up until this point had been catchy beats with sharp lyricism. It always seemed like her music was a poem with something synthesized to complement it later on. As a result, all of her songs had something worth listening for, something to pick up on and analyze, like any good writing would. This has changed.

At first, I didn't like it. I thought maybe the first song, _Everyone I Know_, was just an oddity. Instead of a super strong beat sitting below intricate wordsmithing, it was the opposite. The beats in this album are fucking fantastic, and really show off the immense budget that it had in comparison to her early work (esp. compared to the earliest mix tape I've found, _Mashed Potatoes_, which was mostly sampled beats). However, the chorus is reiterated more often than in most of her work, the verses are shorter, and the themes are simpler.

All in all, everything feels more professional, on a higher level, but also more refined. It's the difference between white sugar and brown sugar. Although white sugar is of higher quality, it loses something in its processing. It's not necessarily a bad thing, but it's noticeable. The the overall flavor of _Life as a Dog_ is still distinctly K.Flay and still good, but it's different, perhaps not in an entirely positive way. There's still a lot to love about this album. I don't think she's found her happy medium, but she's getting there.

*A-
*
(By the way, you can listen to my personal favorite track from the album: Make Me Fade. If you like it, I'd highly recommend picking up the album.)


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 10, 2014)

Having a few beers, feeling warm and relaxed but not drunk. Reflecting on some problems I've got to deal with in the near future, but don't plan on doing a damn thing about tonight.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jun 10, 2014)

This version is pretty funky


----------



## CatParty (Jun 10, 2014)

hal9000 said:


> This version is pretty funky




NEW PLAYER ROSTER


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jun 10, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> NEW PLAYER ROSTER


----------



## exball (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 11, 2014)

People at Rockstar Games have good taste in music.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jun 11, 2014)

Not as good as the Sega-CD version but still pretty good


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 11, 2014)

Jazz\Fusion\World meets Dubstep. 'nuff said.

Also:


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 11, 2014)

Chilling to some Jack Johnson.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 11, 2014)

Marella said:


> Chilling to some Jack Johnson.



Now that's really laid back! It also becomes quite hilarious if you imagine Snorlax singing this to an impatient Chrissun waiting for his vidya\tugboat\Lego\China\etc.


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 12, 2014)

It sounds pretty cool when slowed down.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Watcher (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 13, 2014)

[youtube]oz8eeQXsT7Q[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 14, 2014)

Slovenian rock music


----------



## applecat (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Some JERK (Jun 15, 2014)

I just found this video comparing Pat Benatar's version of "Heartbreaker" with the original Jenny Darren version (which I had never heard before.) In my opinion, the original blows Pat Benatar's version out of the water. (and Darren has a fucking amazing voice.)

Worth a listen.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 15, 2014)

I just wish I was still living on the small island, where I can do the Karaoke monday nights and sing songs like this. I can do this one real good. My boss was even there when I did it, and he said that I can sing.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 15, 2014)

Earlier today at work, I decided I really miss these two songs that mean so much to my entire "big picture" about my life.






Oh, the "Golden Ritounelle." It holds so much nostalgic value for me. When I first heard it, it was like it was with me all my life. Welcome back to the iPod, now I can listen to it on the Ferry again 






And of course, "Hold on to Love." Unlike the last one, I actually did get to see and hear this in the live back in 1993 when I turned the Tv on because it was almost time for the Price is Right.  Welcome back to the iPod, now I can listen to it when I'm in the back smoking a cigarette  because I'm too bitchy about my current status. I can finally relax at work again.


----------



## spaps (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## BT 075 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ms. Satan is a librarian. I heard Michael Jackson's "Liberian Girl" on the radio today, but misheard it as "librarian girl". Naturally my thoughts floated to my lil' sweetheart-from-the-ground up. I know, I'm a sentimental bastard.


----------



## sm0t (Jun 17, 2014)

http://mochipet.bandcamp.com/track/wiz-khalifa-vs-gigan


----------



## Marvin (Jun 17, 2014)

This song is *amazing *if you're blazed.


----------



## applecat (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 18, 2014)

Stevie Nicks has the most amazing voice.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I've found my new favourite rock band:


----------



## No Haggle (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm an older dude...so usually stick to what I know. Someone told me to listen to Skrillex ages ago and I'm just now listening to it. So far I really like it.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to pain.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Strewth (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## FifthColumn (Jun 20, 2014)

A bit of lovely folk music


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks to the 80s digital music channel.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 21, 2014)

[youtube]nnzl8fXLRSU[/youtube]


----------



## Chelonian (Jun 21, 2014)

Hail!
[youtube]iiyC125Cuck[/youtube]


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 22, 2014)

[youtube]rN4sXqnHZoI[/youtube]


----------



## Obnoxion (Jun 23, 2014)

Tyrian - Frozen Caves of Camanis (Camanis Theme Remixed)
_[glaciation intensifies]_


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 23, 2014)

Because someone wrote a godawful crossover of the movie, it made me went back and listen to the theme.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 23, 2014)

This song was on the radio as I was driving to the gym this evening. Fucking sweet, you know?

"All I want to do is be like the cool kids!"


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 23, 2014)

[youtube]fN-xq7t6pKw[/youtube]


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 24, 2014)

Goddamn I love this song.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 24, 2014)

[youtube]3n6x7zWqoCM[/youtube]


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 25, 2014)

On the day Eli Wallach, Tuco Ramirez from The Good, the Bad and the Ugly, dies, I have been listening to a lot of Ennio Morricone soundtracks. Quite possibly the most amazing movie scores known to man. Very powerful stuff. Makes any movie you play it in into an epic opera instantly.


----------



## Luna (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Thetan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Jackie Chin (Jun 26, 2014)

Some much needed Rainbow with RJD, I always listen to something from Dio whenever I'm down and need something to guide me and keep me happy yet emotional  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Tavern Explorer (Jun 26, 2014)

Gawd, I love the drummer in this.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## I AM THE CREASE DANGER (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Jun 27, 2014)

The video alone is worth the watch, magic rainbow cops.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Thetan (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Le Bateleur (Jun 29, 2014)

01:18 in. Oh my.


----------



## spaps (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 29, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Thetan (Jun 29, 2014)

My neighbors hate me...


----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 29, 2014)

Im totally gay for maynard. Sue me. However, this is one of the best vid/song tributes i have seen.


----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Thetan (Jul 1, 2014)

OK, maybe this is technically watching instead of listening but, I thought I'd put it here anyway. This is from what, IMO, is one of the greatest underground films ever: _*The Forbidden Zone*_. G is gay, gay, gay, gay.....


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## A-Stump (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 8, 2014)

@CatParty @FramerGirl420


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Jul 9, 2014)

Jace talk made me....


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 10, 2014)

[youtube]biiy1QAZY1s[/youtube]


----------



## Ariel (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 11, 2014)

@CatParty


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh my god I love Debbie Gibson. Her singing voice makes my soul melt off.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 11, 2014)

[youtube]LAZXVv7azKA[/youtube]


----------



## Watcher (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 12, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Ariel (Jul 12, 2014)

This song reminds me of one summer when all my friends were still in this city and we would go up to a school oval at night, smoke 'herbal' cigarettes, listen to Dazed & Confused soundtrack and kick a ball around.


----------



## Thetan (Jul 12, 2014)

Going old school today. Another great band that a lot of people have probably never  heard of (Pearl Jam covered this, but the original is still the best).


----------



## Thetan (Jul 12, 2014)

Time to end my dang dirty atheist ways and get down with JC.  (This is not a parody, this is an actual video  made by a church to try and attract young members).


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Tavern Explorer (Jul 12, 2014)

Never enough jazz around here.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Thetan (Jul 13, 2014)

More great old school stuff.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Thetan (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2014)

When I hear the lyrics, it kinda makes me think "Billy is the handy man" and "Castro it's the time to lose".


----------



## Male (Jul 13, 2014)

that bass


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 13, 2014)

I love this opening theme so much. Its just so soothing and courageous.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Friendly reminder that everything I listen to is fucking weird.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 14, 2014)

Gundam 00


----------



## UnwiseKhan (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 14, 2014)

Jace's stream is boring, so I'm listening to his standby music.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 14, 2014)

Evanescence is so awesome










I remember when they first came out and being so surprised I was actually _liking_ Modern music (yep, my 80s obsession is more than ten years old)


----------



## applecat (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 15, 2014)

@CatParty We must have some kind of musical psychic link.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 15, 2014)

Zonked out somewhat from an all-nighter last night, so blues-rock it is.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 15, 2014)

More Mexican shit (despite most of the artists I post not being from Mexico):


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Thetan (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## OBAMATRON (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## House Of Reeves (Jul 15, 2014)

Some good old That Handsome Devil


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Strewth (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## sm0t (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm taking a Spanish class this quarter, and I always feel like I have to listen this song afterward.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## LM 697 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been trying to sleep for the past few hours but this stupid shit is stuck in my head and I can't fall asleep.






The Hunter said:


> More Mexican shit (despite most of the artists I post not being from Mexico):


 Best was Mexican Jailhouse Rock.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 17, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jul 17, 2014)

You hear that _Groundhog Day_ is getting the musical treatment. Then you hear that Tim Minchin is on board. And then he premieres a song from it:


----------



## Ariel (Jul 17, 2014)

Best song & dance


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2014)

More choice Mexican music:


----------



## CatParty (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## deeman (Jul 18, 2014)

"Right now"? How about all the time?


----------



## Male (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 20, 2014)

[


----------



## spaps (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

My doppelganger, Iggy from Mullum.


----------



## Obnoxion (Jul 20, 2014)

DoDonPachi SaiDaiOuJou Special Soundtrack - Ran (Stage 1) -Arrange-
All day every day as of late. It's so lively, manic and energetic! I love it! That entire soundtrack is magic.


----------



## BatNapalm (Jul 20, 2014)

If you think this is insane, you should see his games on GameJolt


----------



## Ariel (Jul 21, 2014)

I would time travel for Jim


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 22, 2014)

LOL, the new TMNT has a rap song already.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## hm yeah (Jul 23, 2014)

this guy is a former member of third eye blind


----------



## House Of Reeves (Jul 23, 2014)

Some classic N.W.A


----------



## Konstantinos (Jul 23, 2014)

The Money Store, for what must be the thousandth time this week.




Also, rest in RIP Death Grips.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 23, 2014)

The Hunter said:


>






Another song done by this guy.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## sm0t (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## deeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Google translate is Google translate. Ironic since the native speakers generally treated his lyrics as outlandish.






When I was little I was always beaten 
Out of the other guys when we were in school 
Sikka bloody types 
But there was always some little bastard 
I was able to let off steam on me 
a little skinny fucker 

He va a cobra, cobra 
fucking-eyes 

As I got older it was the same 
On at work, I got in the mouth 
out of all of them 
But there was always some little bastard 
I could hit on the jaw, on the claim me 
a little skinny fucker 

He va a cobra, the va always a cobra 
fucking-eyes 

SOLO 

-Eyes, a cobra 
fucking-eyes 

Eventually I got tired of always getting in the mouth 
So I started practicing karate on boxing 
On getting strong as hell 
But as the muscles grew 
I felt that the vision became worse the worse 
sikket bloody fate 

Now e yes a cobra, yes a cobra 
fucking-eyes 
they call me four-eyes, a very strong-eyes 
fucking-eyes 

Is there anyone who has the desire to fight with a cobra?!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 25, 2014)

I came across this song last night and downloaded it for the day. No matter where I'm at when I'm listening, whether the ferry or golf cart to work or even in my liquor room, this song just keeps me smiling all the way through.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 25, 2014)

Gonna revive this on my iPod. I've been needing this rad groove on the go.

NO ONE is taking this 80s music from me. I am invincible forever! Hahaha


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 25, 2014)

[youtube]SqoeVm5fZuQ[/youtube]


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 25, 2014)

Bombed out of my mind after a hard day, grooving with vodka n' ponystomp. 






Much love, Everypony.


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Ryebread (Jul 27, 2014)

"Too Old to Die Young"

I love this song 



Marella said:


>


Yes!!!!! This tune rocks!

I first heard that from the Phantom Pain trailer.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 27, 2014)

WHY AM I FINDING THIS JUST NOW?

Also just found this song on YouTube again which is great because it was gone for some reason and I couldn't find any way to download it:






Seriously a great freaking song.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 27, 2014)

Take me home and I'll look to retuuurn ♫


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hm yeah (Jul 29, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGM7vXb3Lso


----------



## Ariel (Jul 29, 2014)

spaps said:


>


----------



## Connor Bible (Jul 29, 2014)

This is my new theme song on this forum, effective immediately.


----------



## Arkangel (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 29, 2014)

Connor said:


> This is my new theme song on this forum, effective immediately.


Only if this gets to be mine.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## kagayaki (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## The Hunter (Jul 30, 2014)

Absinthe said:


>


God, this is one of my most favorite songs ever. Кино's the best band ever.

I think I love you.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 30, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> God, this is one of my most favorite songs ever. Кино's the best band ever.
> 
> I think I love you.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 30, 2014)

Been prepping my iTunes for my upcoming cruise











I love my music, my music loves me, other individuals opinions of this means squat to me.

Oh, and this too. I know its real different from the rest of my tastes, but this one is a classic to me, and the second half is awesome!


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Jul 30, 2014)

CatParty said:


>






I am also listening to this song, right now.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 30, 2014)

[youtube]egaOjubiQWw[/youtube]


----------



## spaps (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Zenotwapal (Jul 31, 2014)

jams


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 1, 2014)

Heard this song while in a trip to Orlando, FL on a radio station. Kinda defined my stay there.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Aug 1, 2014)

I was just skimming through different kinds of music I swear.


----------



## LOLlolcow (Aug 2, 2014)

I can't stop listening to this...


----------



## Ariel (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 2, 2014)

chimpchan said:


>


Thanks a lot.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 2, 2014)

_Yodeadodoyodeadodoyodeadodoyodeadodo
yodeadodoyodeadodoyo-bab-baaaaa! ♫_


----------



## Ariel (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 3, 2014)

@Marvin


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 4, 2014)

Just finished watching Gundam 00 Movie.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## schiessen (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Surtur (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## House Of Reeves (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## MrTroll (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Duck (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Zenotwapal (Aug 9, 2014)

Buckethead is sickness dude


----------



## spaps (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## MrTroll (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## BatNapalm (Aug 10, 2014)

nothing can prepare you for @3:15 at 1.5 speed.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## MrTroll (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 12, 2014)

One of the most predominately best songs in existence


----------



## LordDarkrai (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## niggers (Aug 13, 2014)

what i am listening to while browsing the cwcki? 

'TISM OF COURSE


----------



## Ariel (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## House Of Reeves (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Obnoxion (Aug 16, 2014)

Spoiler










Reminds me of Unreal Tournament music - if UT music was more calm and collected while keeping the tight electronic beat.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 17, 2014)

This video is so goddamn good.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Nova Prospekt (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Artard (Aug 19, 2014)

chimpchan said:


>


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 19, 2014)

Another great song only the 80s could produce.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 19, 2014)

Obnoxion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rise FM on GTA3 was great.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Aug 20, 2014)

petrurbator is actually incredible holy shit


----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 20, 2014)

No one is ever taking my music away.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Konstantinos (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 21, 2014)

Art of Noise - (Three Fingers of) Love




Released in 1986, this is one of many renditions of their famous song Moments in Love. I'm new to Art of Noise but it seems like their music was very ahead of their time. This particular song doesn't sound in any way dated or out of place today.


----------



## Ancani (Aug 21, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:


> [youtube]cu7QvOQKcKk[/youtube]


Not gonna lie, I unironically like this song...although I'll also admit that it's mostly because of nostalgia. My dad likes them a lot (their early stuff, at least), and he got me into them when I was a tiny little emo kid, and we'd listen to them in the car a lot. I've lots of fond memories of us singing along to Bring Me To Life and trying to do the duet (poorly). Crap, now I'm getting misty-eyed!

As for what I'm listening to now...





I must admit to rather liking Coheed And Cambria (and their side projects). They're kind of a guilty pleasure, because the lead singer sounds like he just got kicked in the balls and the OMG EPIC SCI-FI STORY!!! that their music is based on is laughable (seriously, it's like a fourteen-year-old boy's Gary Stu story), but I do like the music. *shrug*


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 21, 2014)

Real nostalgia, and when my mom had a tape of Disco music and we'd always jam it when on our rides through the island.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Artard (Aug 22, 2014)

'80s thread got me diggin'. Alexander Robotnick then...







and now... 







Old dudes with synths are _dangerous_.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 22, 2014)

Say what you want about Lungs not being Big Black's finest stuff, but Steelworker is p. catchy


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## MrTroll (Aug 23, 2014)

I watched Clerks the other day and now I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Artard (Aug 23, 2014)

From Milwaukee Wisconsin, soul capital of the world...


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't stop listening to this album.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## hm yeah (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Strewth (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## UnwiseKhan (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## MrTroll (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2014)

I might've posted this beautiful song before, but its one of my main ones now. I sing the chant at the end on the ferry every single day.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 26, 2014)

the last track is orgasmic


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nova Prospekt (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## UnwiseKhan (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 28, 2014)

[youtube]S9mQQpBGCz4[/youtube]


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh and






Can you say… "Sexophone?"


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Artard (Sep 1, 2014)

la la la la la la la


----------



## Connor Bible (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Male (Sep 1, 2014)

[youtube]6leKMd4WenM[/youtube]


----------



## kagayaki (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Sep 1, 2014)

Having fun with the stream, but sort of feel like shit overall lately.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Sep 2, 2014)

The theme to magnum force


----------



## Charlie's Chaplin (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## aphelion (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Roger Rabbit (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 2, 2014)

[youtube]z3364yLYXyE[/youtube]


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Sexual Stallone (Sep 3, 2014)

#sickbeatz #nonstop


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 4, 2014)

Very drunk. Possibly horny.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 4, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Very drunk. Possibly horny.


_“Oh, I'm single and lonely, and possibly a bit horny.
But that ain't fit for a "Droll" "Sit-chee-ation", so now I'll just make it corny.”_


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 4, 2014)

Marella said:


> _“Oh, I'm single and lonely, and possibly a bit horny.
> But that ain't fit for a "Droll" "Sit-chee-ation", so now I'll just make it corny.”_



I might hate you more than any person I've ever liked.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 4, 2014)

Feeling weeb enough to enjoy fine underground Japanese bands.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Sep 6, 2014)

everyone's favorite game: tetyais


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Sep 6, 2014)

Perturbator's latest album is awesome:


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## BT 075 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ordinarycough (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Abethedemon (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Sep 8, 2014)

The Ecstasy of Gold from The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. Ennio Morricone rocks man.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Sep 8, 2014)

Kanon D-Dur from Evangelion: Death and Rebirth


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 8, 2014)

Songs like this give me good feels.


----------



## Artard (Sep 9, 2014)

Sensitive music for sensitive young men.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Le Bateleur (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 10, 2014)

Like Clockwork by Queens of the Stone Age. And a lot of Electric Six. I like to start nuclear wars...in the gay bar.


----------



## ZepFloyd94 (Sep 10, 2014)

Air Dance- Black Sabbath (w/Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## CatParty (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 10, 2014)

[youtube]TSwaVvF7rdU[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 10, 2014)

Been listening to this album a lot as of late.


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 11, 2014)

ZepFloyd94 said:


> Air Dance- Black Sabbath (w/Ozzy Osbourne)


Any thoughts on the latest Sabbath album? IMO, the best part was Geezer. His bass work and lyrics were pretty much perfect. Tony seemed to be pulling stock Sabbath riffs out his ass and Ozzy was his usual self. 
Break Out and Swinging the Chain are brilliant, but Never Say Die is underrated overall.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Ancani (Sep 11, 2014)

Love Love Love - The Mountain Goats

Yeah, I know, probably kind of pretentious. I love 'em anyway.


----------



## Null (Sep 11, 2014)

this stupid fucking weeb shit

http://nigge.rs/id/watamote


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Pivotal_Moment (Sep 11, 2014)

Japan has finally decided to give musical movies a try (damn you, Frozen), and I'm loving this ondo version of the title song from one that's about to premiere on Saturday, called "Maiko wa Lady"....because "My Fair Lady".....aaanyway, the movie looks cute, and from what they've been promoting of it, I might go see it!  Kind of a typical rags to riches story about a girl who moves to Kyoto to become a maiko.  I'm getting an ALWAYS kind of vibe from it, for anyone who's a fan of that.

And yeah, there's a Hello Kitty tie-in for some reason.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ordinarycough (Sep 13, 2014)

Who doesn't love a little Warren Zevon on those sleepless nights.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

They're a guilty pleasure. I apologize in advance.
[youtube]ZXTC0SmgE2s[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 13, 2014)

Null said:


> this stupid fucking weeb shit
> 
> http://nigge.rs/id/watamote


----------



## Null (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 13, 2014)

Interesting fact, the vocalist on this song has a Ph,D. in cell physiology.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Germanicus (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Bogs (Sep 14, 2014)

My housemate producing a track upstairs. It's kind of annoying hearing the same 2 seconds of music over and over again.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 14, 2014)

I just can't stop myself from going further (back) down the Rabbit Hole! Time is of the essence if this music is to come on vacation!


















Oh, and most importantly


----------

